# Call of duty: black ops III



## M3CHK1LLA (May 5, 2015)

who else cant wait?

https://www.callofduty.com/?utm_cam...oogle&utm_term=call-of-duty-black-ops-3-Exact


----------



## Force (May 5, 2015)

I got an email from a gaming store franchise I joined about this. Says it's PC, PS4 & Xbone, no mention of PS3..............this makes me very sad.


----------



## InCasinoOut (May 5, 2015)

Force said:


> I got an email from a gaming store franchise I joined about this. Says it's PC, PS4 & Xbone, no mention of PS3..............this makes me very sad.



The PS3 and Xbox 360 are 10 years old... If every new game still needed to have a version just for them, it's only holding back the potential of the game, plus it'll be the ....ty version anyway.

Besides, nobody needed another Child Online Daycare after BLOPs 1.


----------



## Dooky (May 5, 2015)

Not excited at all. They haven't put out a decent game since Black Ops 1. It's all about the money for them now - not at all about putting out some new that pushes the genre forward


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 5, 2015)

Dooky said:


> Not excited at all. They haven't put out a decent game since Black Ops 1. It's all about the money for them now - not at all about putting out some new that pushes the genre forward



i think they are going back to what everyone wants...nazi zombies!

thats what im excited about.


----------



## littleredguitars2 (May 7, 2015)

i'll be that guy i guess. this series went to crap a long time ago and frankly i wish i'd seen it sooner. after about a month of playing Ghosts i vowed i'd never waste my money on their games again. every game since MW has been worse and worse. although world at war was great and mw2 was okay minus a ton of bugs.


----------



## Dooky (May 7, 2015)

Best example I've heard of how Call of Duty has gone to crap is: If someone had never played any of the Call of Duty games, you could tell them Ghosts & Black Ops 2 came out before World at War & Modern Warfare 2 and they'd have no real reason to doubt it.


----------



## TonyGD (May 7, 2015)

InCasinoOut said:


> The PS3 and Xbox 360 are 10 years old... If every new game still needed to have a version just for them, it's only holding back the potential of the game, plus it'll be the ....ty version anyway.
> 
> Besides, nobody needed another Child Online Daycare after BLOPs 1.



Well I mean its not really holding anything back for next gen (or current gen) consoles since that's going to be the top priority and going to have the first release anyways. You are right in that if they do release a version for the older gen its going to have to be optimized for the old gen.

So it should be worse than the next gen, otherwise what would be the point of shelling out more money for the newer system if it's the exact same ending product, right?

Man you're right about the Child Online Daycare thing too...Just looking back at all those wonderful memories of 12 year olds spewing racials slurs and then telling you about how they banged your mom.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 9, 2015)

I have good memories with Blops2, so I might check this one out. The pick 10 system was actually a really good thing for the series. I didn't bother with ghosts or advanced warfare, but I generally give the series a shot whenever Treyarch tries their hand at the series. Activision has been screwing up the franchise since MW2. I've come to REALLY dislike the series ever since it became all about getting 3 kills and then letting your killstreaks dominate the game to the point where it stops being a shooter and becomes an AI killfest. They need to take that crap out of the game and take it back to being a first person shooter again.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 12, 2015)

^ the prices of ghosts & adv wf have gone down while blk ops l & ll have gone up...it says something about that series.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 19, 2015)

The last call of duty I enjoyed was Black ops one so I have been excited for a treyarch call of duty for a while. Majorly disappointing when I saw the future setting again, really? mech suits, ten foot jumps? Boring. I just want a good WWII shooter or perhaps cold war again, but on the new generation of console. Ill try again in three years I guess.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 20, 2015)

^ i hear ya...

what about the rest of you guys, whats it gonna take to get everyone excited about the series again?


----------



## kevdes93 (May 20, 2015)

World War 2.


----------



## kevdes93 (May 20, 2015)

I'll elaborate more. We haven't had a decent world War 2 game since brothers in arms hells highway on last gen, (criminally underrated). I grew up on battlefield 1942, MoH allied assault, and brothers in arms road to hill 30. All I really want these days is a good all around ww2 game so I can kill some goddamn nazis again for old times sake. Every call of duty is futuristic at this point correct? And 3 different developers putting out the same crap? Vomit.


----------



## Dooky (May 20, 2015)

kevdes93 said:


> I'll elaborate more. We haven't had a decent world War 2 game since brothers in arms hells highway on last gen, (criminally underrated). I grew up on battlefield 1942, MoH allied assault, and brothers in arms road to hill 30. All I really want these days is a good all around ww2 game so I can kill some goddamn nazis again for old times sake. Every call of duty is futuristic at this point correct? And 3 different developers putting out the same crap? Vomit.


Yeah, I agree. At one point back in the day there were a lot of World War 2 games and I think developers made a concious decision to steer clear of WW2 and focus on modern or futuristic warfare. 
But I think it really is time to have a new World War 2 game, especially with the improvements that have been made in game design, graphics, physics etc. I would absolutely love a full Battlefield World War 2 title. I think I would be amazing
Futuristic warfare really doesn't interest me in the slightest


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 21, 2015)

Dooky said:


> Yeah, I agree. At one point back in the day there were a lot of World War 2 games and I think developers made a concious decision to steer clear of WW2 and focus on modern or futuristic warfare.
> But I think it really is time to have a new World War 2 game, especially with the improvements that have been made in game design, graphics, physics etc. I would absolutely love a full Battlefield World War 2 title. I think I would be amazing
> Futuristic warfare really doesn't interest me in the slightest



lol...i remember people complaining back then that there were too many wwII games. i guess now its time we have some more made. i think the zombies is what a lot of us miss.


----------



## Qweklain (May 26, 2015)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> lol...i remember people complaining back then that there were too many wwII games. i guess now its time we have some more made. i think the zombies is what a lot of us miss.


I am probably in the minority here, but Zombies was incredibly boring for me, regardless of which CoD it was on. I only played them for the achievements, and man were those a ....in' grind!

CoD: Ghosts Extinction was superior in every way to boring "sit in a corner, plant traps, shoot" over and over in Zombies. Same strategy on every map, nothing ever changes.


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 27, 2015)

Can't really say I'm too excited about a new COD as I haven't played one in years, but I do have quite fond memories of being piss drunk and/or stoned and playing Black Ops Zombies at my buddy's house. Good times. But I do have to say the series hasn't shown much progression over the years.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 27, 2015)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> lol...i remember people complaining back then that there were too many wwII games. i guess now its time we have some more made. i think the zombies is what a lot of us miss.



Too true! 
I remember there being a flooding of WWII games left and right. That made games like the Delta Force series so intriguing. Besides that series, very few people were making games about modern armies and tactics; it's all about WWII. Now that there's been a tsunami of modern time shooters, everyone is getting nostalgic for WWII-era shooters. 

But yeah, I really wanna see how Blops3 turns out. If it's anything like 2 was, then I'll be picking it up.


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (May 27, 2015)

I was slightly excited until I saw it was a futuristic shooter. The only futuristic shooter I can say I genuinely like, is Ghost Recon Future Soldier. I'm also so tired of all this killstreak crap with call of duty. If I ever play anymore, I only play classic or barebones because it just makes the game impossible to play (for me at least). Am I the only one that would be interested in a civil war type shooter? Maybe call of duty needs to go back ever farther and take chivalry's idea and make a medieval times game.

Eh, their major fan base wouldn't care for any of that so I doubt it would happen. I saw the Delta Force games mentioned; those were awesome games and I would love to see another one.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (May 27, 2015)

I'm all for a civil war type game. Lots of untapped fun to be had with a game set there. To hell with ww2 games though. I don't want to storm Normandy beach again, which was the only fun and thrilling part of ww2 games from yesteryear. I'd actually like to see a proper modernization of the old rainbow six games. You know, the ones where you were set in control of several small swat teams. 

I'll never turn down the fun game play of what cod offers, but as far as innovating goes, there's not much left to do in current times or ww2 era. They either need to go forward or further back.


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 27, 2015)

Call of Duty: Medieval Warfare. Incorporate different classes and all that jazz, but make it fast paced like CoD is known for. If anyone ever played Pirates, Vikings, and Knights on Steam you'll have an idea of what I'm talking about. I could actually see that being fun.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 31, 2015)

Qweklain said:


> I am probably in the minority here, but Zombies was incredibly boring for me, regardless of which CoD it was on. I only played them for the achievements, and man were those a ....in' grind!
> 
> CoD: Ghosts Extinction was superior in every way to boring "sit in a corner, plant traps, shoot" over and over in Zombies. Same strategy on every map, nothing ever changes.




yes sir...you are in the minority 








Chokey Chicken said:


> ...I'll never turn down the fun game play of what cod offers, but as far as innovating goes, there's not much left to do in current times or ww2 era. They either need to go forward or further back.



lets take it way back then...how about cod: dinosaur killer

oh wait! i think it was called turok


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 31, 2015)

As long as Nuketown is in there zero ....s. Will buy just for fun. Love all the Blops.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 2, 2015)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> lets take it way back then...how about cod: dinosaur killer





Sergeant Avery Johnson said:


> When I joined the Corps, we didn't have any fancy-shmancy tanks. We had sticks! Two sticks, and a rock for the whole platoon - and we had to share the rock! Buck up, boy, you're one very lucky Marine!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 11, 2015)

wow...just noticed the season pass is $50!


----------



## Axayacatl (Jun 11, 2015)

Chokey Chicken said:


> I'm all for a civil war type game. Lots of untapped fun to be had with a game set there. To hell with ww2 games though. I don't want to storm Normandy beach again, which was the only fun and thrilling part of ww2 games from yesteryear. I'd actually like to see a proper modernization of the old rainbow six games. You know, the ones where you were set in control of several small swat teams.
> 
> I'll never turn down the fun game play of what cod offers, but as far as innovating goes, there's not much left to do in current times or ww2 era. They either need to go forward or further back.



With sexy 45-second "reloading, cover me!" animations and a Sherman March kill streak perk that makes everybody on the map Tecumseh. Kidding aside, I do think that with some clever gaming elements it could make an awesome game....though I've learned not to expect conceptual leaps from this particular gaming franchise. Also, it still feels weird shooting at USMC personnel in video games, it is probably gonna feel even weirder fighting for slavery. 

BTW, new Rainbow Six coming in October 2015.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 19, 2015)

Meh, would have liked another World At War-type. I sold Ghost after a month, and Advanced Warfare is still sitting on my shelf barely played.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jun 27, 2015)

What about a world war 1 games? Down in the brutal trenches or biplane warfare? Could be tight, I'm hard pressed to think of a memorable world War 1 game


----------



## Dooky (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah, I think a World War 1 could be something cool and different if done correctly. Bolt-action rifles, mounted chain guns, old school revolvers, trench warfare, thick forrest warfare. Would be great if they focussed more on the tactical - so use of smoke grenades, flanking, capture the flag/or trench.
But I doubt it will ever happen


----------



## MFB (Jun 30, 2015)

Dooky said:


> Yeah, I think a World War 1 could be something cool and different if done correctly. Bolt-action rifles, mounted chain guns, old school revolvers, trench warfare, thick forrest warfare. Would be great if they focussed more on the tactical - so use of smoke grenades, flanking, capture the flag/or trench.
> But I doubt it will ever happen



Sounds like you want Full Spectrum Warrior mixed with a WWI setting, which given how little happen with FSW, that sequel seems even less likely


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 3, 2015)

havent seen where any special ed, hardened ed, coll ed, etc are being offered.

anyone know of anything?


----------



## loqtrall (Jul 3, 2015)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> special ed



Just had to quote this, as I came in the thread having no idea what anyone was talking about and this is literally the first thing I read.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 13, 2015)

loqtrall said:


> Just had to quote this, as I came in the thread having no idea what anyone was talking about and this is literally the first thing I read.



 thats because you are special


----------



## FreakOfNature (Jul 14, 2015)

I'll admit it. I'm a CoD Fanboy. Have been since the very first Call of Duty was released. I could give 2 ....s about Zombies or the Single Player though. I just like the Multiplayer aspects. I really enjoyed most of the Expansions (I consider them all expansions more than real games hehehe) but will admit Ghosts was pretty terrible overall.

I will be pre-ordering tomorrow for PS4.


----------



## Seventhwave (Jul 15, 2015)

I'd like to see a Vietnam themed game with the CoD engine. The last shooter I enjoyed on PC was Vietcong. Was a lot of fun.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 10, 2015)

so i just noticed a hardened edition that will be available 11-6...

seems they went up from the usual $69.99 to $79.99 price point because they know people will pay for it.

of coarse the standard ed. will still be $59.99


----------



## Curt (Aug 10, 2015)

Huge fan of Black Ops as a whole, so I will definitely be picking it up, but I'm not entirely sure how long I will play it. I have been more about Battlefield lately, and for good reason.


----------



## FreakOfNature (Aug 19, 2015)

Beta started yesterday! Game is amazing. No more gimmick kills which was so prevalent in AW with people jumping around like that were attached to rubber-bands. Game is much more straight in your face action.

I even recorded my second ever match (As you can tell I was level 3 with no attachments hehehe) if you want a laugh:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7fzIv8mq6A


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 19, 2015)

FreakOfNature said:


> Beta started yesterday! Game is amazing. No more gimmick kills which was so prevalent in AW with people jumping around like that were attached to rubber-bands. Game is much more straight in your face action.
> 
> I even recorded my second ever match (As you can tell I was level 3 with no attachments hehehe) if you want a laugh:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7fzIv8mq6A



Nice man, thanks for throwing it up! Was interested in playing, but not paying $100 for the beta...looks good though. Please tell me we got NukeTown?


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 19, 2015)

Axayacatl said:


> BTW, new Rainbow Six coming in October 2015.



This is all that matters.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 19, 2015)

FreakOfNature said:


> Beta started yesterday! Game is amazing. No more gimmick kills which was so prevalent in AW with people jumping around like that were attached to rubber-bands. Game is much more straight in your face action.
> 
> I even recorded my second ever match (As you can tell I was level 3 with no attachments hehehe) if you want a laugh:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7fzIv8mq6A



Ok. So after watching that, I'm a lot more convinced that I'll like it. The game looks like the CoD I know and love (Black Ops 1 & 2, CoD 4). I'm a lot less scared of it now . Glad they put a certain amount of "power" on the slides and jumps to keep it from being a jetpack shooter. Levels look balanced, too.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 22, 2015)

Beta is free this weekend on PS4.

EDIT: looks beautiful, nice and crisp. I'll be grabbing this one, it's not bad at all.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 22, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 22, 2015)

Dang. PC players gotta pre-order before they get beta access. But like I said, the combat looks fun. I can already see people finding interesting ways to make use of the slide too. I think it would be pretty tight to slide under an enemy, drop a bouncing betty as you slide under them, and have them go boom as you keep going.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah they switch off between MS and Sony for who gets the beta and first DLC every year; Sony's turn this year, obviously. 

Runs pretty well for a beta. Looks great, as well. Just preordered so I can keep playing the beta.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 24, 2015)

So Treyarch is extending the beta another day for PS4; runs until 10pm PST on the 24th. 

Pick 10 system is there, game looks beautiful. Standard COD...like mentioned above, not as 'rubber band like' as AW...the jump jets have limitations built in and you can't just use them all the time, so it's not like you're just playing against experts that are flying around above you. Wall runs are cool and a fast way to get around the map, and you can aim and shoot while doing it, so that's cool and you're not just a giant target while wall running. 

Beta levels don't transfer to retail, which means all the guys that are level 40 already have to start at zero just like everyone else. Kind of sucks as I've already hit 20, but it's fair. 

Enjoyable game if you dig COD, and it's still very much a game of 'whoever sees who first lives'...I dig it and ordered it. Stoked for it to come out, this will hold me until Uncharted comes out.


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 25, 2015)

I liked the underwater mechanics in BO:III. I had several fights in underwater tunnels. That mechanic alone made me like it LOL. It was just a little "we really haven't done this before, so here" thing in the game...but man, it was awesome. 

I'm damn curious to see the mechanics carry over into the zombie maps. I've pre-ordered on PS4


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 25, 2015)

ghostred7 said:


> I liked the underwater mechanics in BO:III. I had several fights in underwater tunnels. That mechanic alone made me like it LOL. It was just a little "we really haven't done this before, so here" thing in the game...but man, it was awesome.
> 
> I'm damn curious to see the mechanics carry over into the zombie maps. I've pre-ordered on PS4



Yeah, that was pretty good. I had the chance to just murder several people that obviously didn't know you could shoot underwater....it can get pretty gnarly in the tunnels with a bunch of people jumping out and others dropping in. I also saw people abusing it; floating in corners and shooting people both above and below, but it wouldn't be COD without people doing cheap ...., now would it?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Aug 29, 2015)

i noticed a couple weeks back that blk ops I & II were re-released in a combo pack on ps3 and 360...im sure to capitalize on the hype for blk ops III


----------



## ferret (Aug 30, 2015)

That's pretty much standard fair to combo-pack previous releases as new ones come out.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 1, 2015)

Just got an email stating that Nuketown is back and pre orders get it free. Stoked.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 3, 2015)

ferret said:


> That's pretty much standard fair to combo-pack previous releases as new ones come out.



yeah but charging $50 buck for some games that have been out for several years is gouging...





steinmetzify said:


> Just got an email stating that Nuketown is back and pre orders get it free. Stoked.



oooooooohhhh yeeeeaaaahhhh booooyyyy!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 19, 2015)

so it looks like blk ops III will be about $10 cheaper on the ps3 and 
360


----------



## ferret (Oct 19, 2015)

That's because it has fewer features. The campaign was cut out entirely, only multiplayer.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 20, 2015)

Given at how little effort CoD games seem to put into having an immersive campaign and single player mode, it might be worth it to just buy a version that has it cut out. Every CoD game I've played after the first modern warfare had absolutely horrible single player modes and Black Ops 2 was no exception. The only good thing that happened in blops 2 single player mode was the AX7 easter egg. Other than that, it was very bad.

These games thrive the most on multiplayer, so I'd rather not pay extra for a useless campaign.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Oct 27, 2015)

Call of Duty is all about weapons and reloading-animations for me. Definitely one of the best games in that regard.


----------



## Force (Oct 27, 2015)

This is horse...., it should be half price. I enjoy the campaigns & seeing as how I'm only getting half the game, it should be half the price.


----------



## loqtrall (Oct 27, 2015)

Force said:


> This is horse...., it should be half price. I enjoy the campaigns & seeing as how I'm only getting half the game, it should be half the price.



Seeing as CoD's main selling point is multiplayer and they probably put forth the majority of their manpower to work on it, I highly doubt the campaign would qualify as half the game, or even a quarter.

At this point in CoD, campaigns are about a stale, hollow, and run-of-the-mill as Battlefield, which has been designed around multiplayer being the game's main feature since it's conception.

tl;dr - You're more than likely not missing much, CoD's main focus is multiplayer.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 1, 2015)

less than a week away...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 6, 2015)

release day! so who has a copy of it?

thoughts? rate it 1-5


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 6, 2015)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> release day! so who has a copy of it?
> 
> thoughts? rate it 1-5



I'm gonna spend about 4 hours beating the campaign today and judge it solely on that


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 6, 2015)

I'll get it if everyone seems to think it's actually worth it for a series that I can't seem to invest much time in since World at War (still the bet CoD in my opinion, loved single player). I got Advanced Warfare on day one and didn't really play it much after a week or two.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 6, 2015)

DLing now....will throw thoughts in after a couple hours' playtime.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Nov 6, 2015)

Installing...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 6, 2015)

Update: I'm glad my brother wasted his money on this instead of me. What they need to do is take 3 or 4 years to really work on a game and give us something worthwhile.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 6, 2015)

I dunno man...I only ever play COD for multiplayer....just jump online and shoot some people for a couple hours or whatever. It's never going to win GOTY, but for me it doesn't have to. Jump on, talk some ...., shoot people and go on with my day. 

You kind of have to buy the new one when it comes out if you want to play, because everyone pretty much abandons last year's; can't find a game on Blops 2 anymore, and inside of 3 months everyone will jump off of AW too...


----------



## Pav (Nov 6, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Update: I'm glad my brother wasted his money on this instead of me. What they need to do is take 3 or 4 years to really work on a game and give us something worthwhile.



Didn't they just do that though? Treyarch had three years to make this since Activision added a third developer for the franchise.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 6, 2015)

Man my DL speed SUUUUUUUCKS...took like 3 hours to get the game installed, and all I wanna do is hit some multiplayer but that installs separately and it's telling me another 10 hours. Hopefully I can play this by Sunday, jesus.

All I can do at the moment is the free runs and who cares?! 

I wanna SHOOT STUFF


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 6, 2015)

DLed. Typical COD for multiplayer. Campers abound. Graphics are great. 

Dig it. Like I said, never gonna win GOTY, but good all the same.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 7, 2015)

Might look into it but it seemed like advance warfare on PC had online play issues. Maybe something was just wrong but there was no games at all.

Will wait to see how the PC version does before i buy it, the games are way to short to not have online after.


----------



## Force (Nov 7, 2015)

I stand by my last statement, complete horse....t. I get why the last gen versions don't have the campaign mode, the consoles just can't do it but no split screen? WTF is up with that, and to top it off, it's still full price.

The store dude babbled something about they weren't gonna do these versions but decided to just for the fans. Why bother then? If your net is as awful as mine, it'll never get any play time.

Super bummed about this.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 9, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> DLed. Typical COD for multiplayer. Campers abound. Graphics are great.
> 
> Dig it. Like I said, never gonna win GOTY, but good all the same.




Not that I feel that it should, but I'm positive it'll get a million and one glowing reviews and earn GOTY from nearly everybody because of how well paid off gaming journalism is.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 9, 2015)

Force said:


> I stand by my last statement, complete horse....t. I get why the last gen versions don't have the campaign mode, the consoles just can't do it but no split screen? WTF is up with that, and to top it off, it's still full price.
> 
> The store dude babbled something about they weren't gonna do these versions but decided to just for the fans. Why bother then? If your net is as awful as mine, it'll never get any play time.
> 
> Super bummed about this.



the physical copy of the game for ps3 & 360 is $49.99 instead of $59.99 like the ps4 & xb1 versions. are you saying you have to pay extra for campaign mode or something else?

ive heard by packaging the them this way...which they will also do with other games in the future, it will force people into buying the new consoles.


----------



## TGOD (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, it's not like I expected anything more from CoD, but my friend pre-ordered it for me so I'd play with him, so I literally HAD to try it out.

Well, my consensus is that it's definitely better than Ghosts and Advanced Warfare. But man--

THE CAMPERS. Man, there are campers everywhere. It's the worst I've seen CoD in a long time. They have SO MANY perks now that allow you to know your enemy's exact position that you literally don't even have to move.

They have a perk now that shines red around your minimap, pointing in the direction of an enemy that's near you, so you can literally sit around a corner and WAIT for enemies to come, as if that wasn't easy enough, and your radar will literally tell you that an enemy is coming. Add that on to UAV and the new "Vision Pulse" ability that EVERYONE uses, and the game is almost not even worth playing. They're literally HANDING players situational awareness instead of making them use their own. It completely defeats the purpose of a multiplayer shooter.

On top of that, the lag is real. I can't tell you how many times I've been wall running, jumped, and then lagged out, flew 5 feet backwards in time, and fell to my death off a cliff or whatever.

I mean, it's ....ing almost 2016 and Activision STILL isn't using dedicated servers. They're STILL using a hosting process that has existed since the 90's.

Until Activision announces that they're using dedicated servers and shows CONCRETE EVIDENCE that it's true, it's not even worth buying another CoD game as long as the franchise exists. I'm not sure if there are dedicated servers on the PC version, but I'm playing on Xbone and have SEEN host-migration with my own eyes and experience lag so bad that it almost makes the game unplayable in certain instances, I'm talking lag that seriously effected my performance in-game and even kills me in some instances. So I know there's DEFINITELY some P2P hosting incidents happening.

Am I mistaken, or did Treyarch confirm that there would be dedicated servers at one point?


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 11, 2015)

Played a bit. Not enough to determine if it's different enough from every other damn year to warrant getting, or am I getting it because all the cool kids are doing it and all my friends suddenly have PS4s and the game (seriously, I went from none of my friends having a PS4, to THREE having gotten the badass Black Ops 3 edition. And here I am with my boring old black PS4 like a sucker )


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 20, 2015)

havent got online or played campaign yet, been playing zombies....


----------



## Guitarmiester (Dec 27, 2015)

I've been randomly playing this for about a month and noticed how quickly camping has taken over every map. I tend to do a lot of rushing since I play a lot of objective based games but the high amount of camping nearly forces me to do the same. You try to be persistent and strategically rush only to repeatedly get taken out by 3 guys crouched up in a window or head glitching behind some box. 

Before I even had the game I heard a lot about the new specialists and didn't understand what it was since I kept thinking specialist from MW3. Overall, it's actually refreshing to have characters with different abilities. Now I can have multiple class setups for specifics maps and strategies but also a character that caters to different play styles. 

One of the bigger differences I like a lot is how bright the game is. Seems like the days of gloomy and dull games is a thing of the past.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Dec 28, 2015)

So far I like it, kinda interesting.

Haven't played online yet, but glad to see its working on PC.


----------



## TGOD (Dec 28, 2015)

It's grown on me over the course of a month of playing it, but I'm still no CoD fan by any means (since CoD 4).

It's still one of the best CoD games, in my opinion, since they delved into the rinse-and-repeat MW2 BS.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 30, 2015)

black ops 3 review:

local mom discovers new child care secret; babysitters are furious!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 31, 2015)

so many ps3 & 360 owners were disappointed...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 31, 2015)

Still digging it. Is it pretty much the same every year? Yeah. Is it still fun to jump online and shoot people and talk .... for a few hours a week? Yup. That's pretty much all I ask from COD. I haven't even bothered with the campaign....


----------



## sawtoothscream (Jan 3, 2016)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> so many ps3 & 360 owners were disappointed...



Yeah, my brother bought it for his 360 and didn't see that it's only online play. Hasn't even played it.


----------

